
Beginner's Guide to Blockchain Technology - bytebot
http://blockstrap.com/en/a-complete-beginners-guide-to-blockchain-technology/
======
anttipoi
I found the O'Reilly book Mastering Bitcoin excellent.

It's been a while since a tech book gave me such enjoyment. In an age when
when word innovation typically is used to mean "I duck-taped these two turds
together" it is great to encounter real novelty in tech.

The book makes the wonder of blockchain easily approachable if you have some
background in CS and takes some nice excursions to topics like elliptic
crypto.

~~~
theseatoms
an online version lives here:
[https://github.com/aantonop/bitcoinbook](https://github.com/aantonop/bitcoinbook)

------
nnx
It doesn't really feel "for beginners" to me. Quite the opposite, difficult
(if not slightly boring) to read.

On the other the free ebook Mastering Bitcion by Andreas M. Antonopoulos,
available at
[http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1234000001802/index.ht...](http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1234000001802/index.html)
is an absolute pleasure to read imho.

It starts by explaining the core blockchain/bitcoin concepts in humorous
layman terms ("nerd money!") and slowly goes deeper and deeper down the rabbit
hole while keeping things pleasant.

The chapter that explains cryptographic hashing (SHA1 and all) is a
masterpiece at opening the tech to non-technical audience.

~~~
ctack
It's not free.

Edit: It is free. Thanks nnx.

~~~
pedalpete
How did you get it free? Or you just go the repository from github?

~~~
ctack
It's the github repo and you can also read it free online.

------
huskyr
Anyone else having trouble reading the slides in Chrome? I'm getting "Uncaught
SecurityError: Failed to read the 'localStorage' property from 'Window':
Access is denied for this document." in the console. Works fine in Firefox
though.

~~~
vladiliescu
I'm also getting those errors - probably because I block third party cookies.
A workaround would be to open the slideshare links and view the presentations
from their site. In Incognito, so their cookies won't matter :)

------
holri
Privacy Badger blocks the tracking cookie of slideshare.net and linkedin.com.
Therefore the slides do not work for me.

Is this content also available without privacy infringement?

~~~
vladiliescu
You could open the slideshare links in Private/Incognito mode.

~~~
anc84
That does not prevent the browser from loading from those domains.

~~~
vladiliescu
Agreed, but the tracking cookies will be worthless. It seems like a good
trade-off to me.

~~~
ultramancool
You could also just switch privacy badger from block to kill cookies mode.
Unless those sites are using some sort of super cookie, it should do the job.

------
nvk
Shameless plug: If you need an API for multisig checkout Coinkite's over 1,500
startups using it and over 260,000 bitcoins transacted in the last 30 days!

Manage wallets, multisig up to m-of-15, any/all keys can be generated offline,
payment processing, Pubnub notifications and much more

\- [https://coinkite.com/startups](https://coinkite.com/startups)

\-
[https://docs.coinkite.com/api/index.html](https://docs.coinkite.com/api/index.html)

Ping support on IRC (#coinkite) or support@coinkite.com if you need some
Testnet coins to play.

~~~
joemir
Biggest fan of your API uptime, using since last year! Any updates as to when
I will be able to chose defrag UTXO per wallet?

~~~
nvk
In the next couple months, we are adding a bunch more features in the next few
weeks :)

------
Ernestas
A relevant course:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/bitcointech](https://www.coursera.org/course/bitcointech)

------
johnnynomics
Hey everyone, Johnny from Blockstrap here. I tweet from @johnnynomics.

This course was presented as a free series of workshops we did around Europe
this summer - you can read more about it here -
[http://blockstrap.com/en/blog/onboarding-
europe/](http://blockstrap.com/en/blog/onboarding-europe/).

These slides make a lot more sense when we talk you through them - we're
currently editing the video and will be sharing it on Blockstrap when
finished. There's only so much structured learning we could fit in a day, so
we thought this presentation was a good starting point for those new to
Bitcoin and the underlying tech.

If you're interested in building blockchain applications come check out our
stack at [http://blockstrap.com](http://blockstrap.com). We have an API,
framework, and several open source starting points. We welcome contributions
from the community and we're very open to alternatives to SlideShare.

------
benbristow
It says these guys do talks. Anyone got a video of one?

~~~
johnnynomics
We actually had this very course recorded in both London and Amsterdam. We'll
be sharing the videos on [http://blockstrap.com](http://blockstrap.com) when
we've finished editing.

------
zubairq
I wrote about why the Blockchain is important too

[https://blog.safello.com/index.php/2015/07/29/bitcoin-
enterp...](https://blog.safello.com/index.php/2015/07/29/bitcoin-
enterprise-2/)

